# Will Hives of Different Types of Bees Get Along?



## teach1rusl (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm brand new to bees - reading, reading, reading to learn so that I'll be ready this spring. So be kind if my question makes you go "Duhhh!"

We want to start with two hives. I need to get my order for bees in ASAP. Of course when I ask around, I get different recommendations for different bee sources, and all seem to be reputable. 

Would there be any issue (between the bees) with ordering/installing two different type bee packages from two different sources into the two different hives (one package into hive A - the other package into hive B)? One source advertises mostly Italian, and another has Russian (or maybe a russian mix? not totally sure), so I thought I might try one of each and compare as I go. The hives would be in the same general area, maybe two yards apart. I haven't found anything that addresses this in my readings so far. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Many do it I have Italians and carnis in the same yard, the differences in races can cause problems as I found out my first yr if you don't play close attention For example Italians don't typically shut down brood rearing during a summer dearth they can burn up all their stores and come fall and as far as colony size can be quite a bit ahead of a carni colony that slowed or stopped laying during the dearth which can lead to the larger colony trying to rob the smaller one. I figured out this yr ( my second yr ) With properly timed feedings, hive management and the use of robber screens, one can keep the colony sizes fairly equal and protected to prevent a problem.


Edit: I wanted to add that to your questions about Russians and Italians specifically I can't answer that as I have no clue about Russians, and even if their being in the same yard is similar to my experience, don't let that make you afraid to try it out, you will never know which ones you like until you try them


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any apiary with any race of bees (or a mixture) will from time to time have robbing and fighting going on in a dearth.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Italian bees are born robbers. lol Carniolan bees aren't bad for robbing, Russian bees aren't bad either. I have both Italian and Russian bees, Italians are constantly trying to rob the Russians but don't get very far while doing so, however the NUC hives are easy targets and have to be moved from time to time and entrances shut down to a 1 bee entry to keep the big hives at bay.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The bees will get along but small easily guardable entrances and colonies of the same size make the best neighbors. Enjoy your bees, they are some fun.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I think you are smart to get two colonies in your first year. Individual colonies vary a great deal and if you only have one, then that variance is not readily apparent to a new beekeeper who can't tell if the situation indicates a problem that needs action, or is just within the normal range.

However, if you have two markedly different races you lose some of that ability to compare because each may be normal for its race, but still different. Or one could be cooking up a problem that you will think is just the differences due to be being different kinds of bees, until it's beyond being easy to remedy.

I'd get two of the same type the first year. Russians are often described a needng more skillful handling and not beng the first choice for complete newbies because of that. I have no personal experience with any particular race, though, as all three of my original colonies are swarm-mutts. When they first came into my care I was somewhat interested in knowing what "kind" of bee they might be. But just like with a puppy from the pound in very short order I didn't care a bit any longer - they just became my own sweet bees. Now I take pride in how sturdy they are and forgiving of my early, very clumsy efforts to care for them. 

Have fun with your bees!

ETA: Keep in mind that anybody, no matter what their skill or knowledge level, can put bee stuff up on youTube. Lots of the what I've seen is completely ****eyed nonsense. Local beekeepers, in a local club, and of course here at your fingertips on Beesource are preferable advisors. We have a wide range of opinions, philosophies about keeping bees and experience. But at least here when someone posts a really awful suggestion other people may help correct the idea before you bet your bees' lives on it. 

Enj.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

it is advisable to start with 2 or 3 the same. Russians are mixed unless from a certified producer, these few certified folks sell queens and they are a challenge to keep the stocks pure. as stated they can be more difficult. my experience with Russian type bees is not positive. the supposed advantage of smaller wintering colonies and brood shutdowns are not for me in the real world, they are negatives. there is also a reputation of the future generations going mean, avoid the texas ones, for that matter any texas bees can be mean.. start with Italians or carniolian or better yet for many, commercial mixed.


----------



## jvalentour (Sep 4, 2014)

I started with 2 hives last spring, Italian and Russian. 
It was interesting and educational having two hives. I did not consider the cost of expansion for two.
The hives were side by side, they did fine. All the advise posted before this is basically correct.
I am now pleased that I chose one of each. 
For 2015 I am going with Italian and Carniolan. 
Join a club this winter, for you Southeastern Indiana Beekeepers Assoc might be a good fit, http://www.indianahoney.org/
Enjoy your bees.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Everybody knows that a nice neighborhood can be ruined when a different race moves in...Hives start getting robbed, and pretty soon, all the respectable bees swarm off to the suburbs...
Ha!

The serious answer is that bees are not racists like some people, and you shouldn't worry about Russians, Italians, etc all getting along. But you are just starting out, and one of the advantages to having two hives is that you can compare them and help each other along. If you have two hives with significantly different racial traits, you sort of lose that perspective. For example, if you had zero experience with dogs before, you might learn more by having two German Shepard dogs and noticing the subtle differences between them and what's "normal" vs having one German Shepard and one terrier. If the terrier became sick, was stupid, or was overly aggressive, how would you know? You don't have that "normal" baseline to compare it to...

My two cents: get two similar hives and learn to tell the difference between the two...


----------



## teach1rusl (Dec 31, 2014)

I appreciate the input and suggestions! 

I suppose I'd been thinking that starting with different bee types would be similar to keeping different chicken types - slightly different characteristics and tendancies, but more similarities than differences, especially in care. 

I can now see how keeping two hives of the same type bee might be easier for a newbie, to learn what's normal for just one particular race. I'm still not sure which direction I'll go (because I love variety), but you've given me lots to think about, so thank you to everyone again!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The colonies you get will almost certainly be very different anyway. A lot of variability in all the varieties. Differentiating them is like preferring Redheads over Blondes. THey are both women but I still have a thing for Redheads but married a brunette. You will have to learn where your interests lie.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Aside from Italians tendency to rob, as stated many times above, perhaps someone can weigh in on this: one of the advantages of having more than one hive is the ability to share resources. We are told as first year beekeepers to get at least two hives so as to be able to compare their respective progress, problems, and so on. Even in my first year, I needed to take brood from one colony and give it to another that went queenless. I understand introducing queens from one race into a hive of another, for example, can be challenging. I wonder if sharing resources between Russians and Italians might make for a steep learning curve for those of us less experienced.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

in a given colony the workers have 15 to 25 different fathers there is always diversity. mixing breeds and frames in the course managing is not really that difficult. mixing stuff from 3 is easier than mixing 2. mixing 3 or more the bees do not seem to care at all. mixing 2 on a nice day with the bees working, where you are adding a small amount of brood bees on brood also goes pretty well always.


----------

